# Panoramicas del centro de Rio



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Hola amigos, aprovechando mis vacaiones y que mi familia me esta visitando estoy turisteando..jajaja...aqui les dejo dos panoramicas del centro desde el cerro santa tereza..no quedaron muy buenas porque mi maquina no es muy buena y ya estaba un poco tarde sin luz...
Aqui les va:









aqui una del pan de azucar ...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hay varios edificios de poca altura, me hizo recordar un poco a miraflores , pero espero que no termine igual. Gracias por poner las fotos, siempre es interesante ver imagenes de otras ciudades


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

El Pan de Azúcar es todo un icono... me gustaría estar por ahí.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buenas fotografìas!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estan cheveres ambas panoramicas. Se ve densidad en Rio pero nada que ver con la de Sao Paulo. Gracias por compartir !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Rio... Bonita ciudad!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Hay varios edificios de poca altura, me hizo recordar un poco a miraflores , pero espero que no termine igual. Gracias por poner las fotos, siempre es interesante ver imagenes de otras ciudades


sip muy cierto hno: El skyline de Ciudades cmo Rio se ven impresionantes pero cmo que la alfombrita de edificios chatos se ve malita hno: Aunk el plus que tiene Rio en este caso es su bella geografia :banana:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> sip muy cierto hno: El skyline de Ciudades cmo Rio se ven impresionantes pero cmo que la alfombrita de edificios chatos se ve malita hno: Aunk el plus que tiene Rio en este caso es su bella geografia :banana:


Bueno esos edificios no son tan bajos como aparentan... pero si, estan muy descuidados. El area es el area central de la ciudad y claro no son las zonas fichas de la ciudad, otro dia les pongo fotos de los barrios IN de Rio. Y claro la geografia que ellos tienen es embidiable.


----------



## argos2007 (Mar 1, 2007)

*NICE*

MUY BONITA CIUDAD RIO


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

mas fotinhos!


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Bellas fotos, pero muchas son de las zonas mas degradadas de la ciudad

Esas son las piores zonas del centro de Rio

Uruguayana









Praça XV









Largo da carioca


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> *Hay varios edificios de poca altura*, me hizo recordar un poco a miraflores , pero espero que no termine igual. Gracias por poner las fotos, siempre es interesante ver imagenes de otras ciudades





Trickmetwice17 said:


> sip muy cierto hno: El skyline de Ciudades cmo Rio se ven impresionantes pero cmo que *la alfombrita de edificios chatos se ve malita *hno: Aunk el plus que tiene Rio en este caso es su bella geografia :banana:


:sly: :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

muito bom imperio BR!!, a cinelandia é o maximo!...
... e como falam, o melhor de niteroi é a vista pro Rio hehehe


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Rio tiene un encanto eterno....*

a pesar de su fama de peligrosa,siempre conserva ese "je ne sais quoi" que enloquece a todos..


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^^^ es verdad dodi, despues me hago un thread con las partes mas bonitas de la ciudad, ipanema, leblon, barra, lagoa...ya se vieneeeee


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mango...una pregunta....*

Sinceramente...cuál te gusta más ???? Copacabana ó Ipanema ????..si bien es cierto "Copa" es más famosa,me causa curiosidad que ya mucha gente me ha dicho que le gusta más Ipanema.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

^^Desas dos me gusta mas Ipanema, pero la playa de la Barra y São Conrado son un sueño:yes:


Playa de Ipanema









Copacabana

























Playa de São Conrado

























Playa de la Barra da Tijuca


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Yo me quedo con Ipanema!, pero aunque Barra tiene su encanto tambien. Y si todo sale bien, pronto vivire por ahi!!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Chévere cumpita... me gustaron muxo!!!!


----------

